# Is this piece knitting, embroidery or what?



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like very well done intarsia knitting.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I’m going to have to look up that one, it looks difficult!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

It's needlepoint.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

It’s a round tablecloth....I think. I remember it being on her table


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I would guess needlepoint. I can see the web through the stitches on the back. Beautiful work!


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

The stitches on the front don’t look exactly like needlepoint, but may be a variation technique?


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

It looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Could it be possibly be machine made.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

It is a variety of needle point stitches. I did many pieces of needle work in the past until I decided I really preferred to concentrate on knitting.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

It beautiful, I can see why you're confused, the back looks like needlepoint but the front does look knitted. Whoever made it, they were a master.


----------



## pb9759 (Oct 6, 2012)

Needlepoint..


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought it might be machine made, but my mother simply would not have had the means, nor the inclination , she was very talented and creative in knitting....


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


 :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

tulip2 said:


> The stitches on the front don't look exactly like needlepoint, but may be a variation technique?


It is Gobelin stitch needlepoint.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Exactly! When I talked with my sister, she thought she remembered my mother working on it, but can’t remember the details....


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

I say needlepoint.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Gobelin stitch needlepoint???? Wow, never heard of it, I’ll have to look that up as well ....


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

tulip2 said:


> I thought it might be machine made, but my mother simply would not have had the means, nor the inclination , she was very talented and creative in knitting....


It's not machine made. You can tell by the strands of yarn on the back. Whoever did it was a master at the craft.


----------



## CSS202 (Feb 15, 2018)

blessedinMO said:


> It is Gobelin stitch needlepoint.


I say needlepoint as well. Thanks for the info about the Gobelin stitch!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like needlepoint, wish i could still do that my eyes really bother me even with my glasses on for close work,


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like needle point to me also


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

It looks like needle point to me also


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Needlepoint or embroidery?
I’m not totally sure. But it’s not something I know how to do. ????


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

A very beautifully done needle point.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

It looks like tapestry


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Needlepoint


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

It looks like needlepoint to me. Is there any place where you can see the canvas backing?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It beautiful,Worked tapestry wool on canvas,My cushion cover,it was a kit given at christmas,I made it year ago,Not in the same league as your Mum work,


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

When you enlarge the back, you can still see some of the backing. That’s what confused me, when I compared it to the front...


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I sure wish I could talk to her about this! She would be so pleased to know I ended up with a love for knitting after she tried so hard to get me to like it. I think because I was her “winder” I rebelled....


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Incredible beautiful work. You're lucky to have this in your possession.
Like many, I see tapestry on the back and beautiful knitting on the front


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

As other's have said it's very clear from the back that this is wool needlepoint(tapestry) work. It's extremely neat and tidy work. 

It looks like Tent Stitch but instead of all the stitches slanting in the same direction it would appear one column slants from botton right to up left while the next column rounds from botton left to top right. Each single stitch is stitched diagonally across the grade tapestry canvas.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like needlepoint to me also. Well done and fine.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like fine and well done needlepoint.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

tulip2 said:


> Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


????????Looks like needlepoint to me .


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I would guess needlepoint. I can see the web through the stitches on the back. Beautiful work!


It looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

http://rittenhouseneedlepoint.blogspot.com/2009/04/stitch-of-week-knitting-stitch.html

This is needle point that looks like knitting.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone is calling it needlepoint, but that isn't as particular as I would call it. Needlepoint is too imprecise. It's counted cross stitch. I have made dozens of pieces; some of it looks like whole rugs though not all. I don't call it embroidery unless it includes more piecework. More, what I call, fancy stitches. Things that aren't basically simple Xs.

It's almost like me calling my knitting "crochet". Not that any of the work is simple, though those of us that do it may think so, but it may not be as detailed as the other.

If you walked into my house you would see cross stitch, long stitch, knitting, drawing, carving, and photography. Of course, most folks come on and just say, "Wow! You have some neat stuff!"


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

OccasionallyKnotty said:


> Everyone is calling it needlepoint, but that isn't as particular as I would call it. Needlepoint is too imprecise. It's counted cross stitch. I have made dozens of pieces; some of it looks like whole rugs though not all. I don't call it embroidery unless it includes more piecework. More, what I call, fancy stitches. Things that aren't basically simple Xs.
> 
> It's almost like me calling my knitting "crochet". Not that any of the work is simple, though those of us that do it may think so, but it may not be as detailed as the other.
> 
> If you walked into my house you would see cross stitch, long stitch, knitting, drawing, carving, and photography. Of course, most folks come on and just say, "Wow! You have some neat stuff!"


I would say cross stitch too, I've only done small pieces but my neice makes large pictures and the close-up looks like it. Although I would like to see a close-up of the front.

Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like very well done intarsia knitting.


I stand corrected-very beautiful work. My hats off to all the needleponters on this forum. I learned a few new things from you today. Thank you.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the tutorial for the needlepoint knit stitch, which looks like the picture.
http://stitchesnscraps.com/tutorial-needlepoint-knit-stitches/

It appears to be worked by hand and not machined.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, that tutorial looks very similar to the stitches in my mother's work. So many great suggestions! Thank you, everybody! I knew you'd come up with some great observations!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

needlepoint is my guess also


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

It's definitely needle point


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks like tapestry to me, or needlepoint.

Someone will know for sure.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

????????


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

tulip2 said:


> Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


Not knitting or crochet but Cross Stitch/Tapestry worked with a tapestry needle and wool.
If you look at a close up you can see the little crosses, especially in the cream area.
The front side looks perfectly stitches.....you maybe could knit something similar using a combination of Intarsia and Fairisle....
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have sure learned a lot from all of you! I am looking at this heirloom piece with different eyes, want to find a place for it, but don't have a small round table. I'm also going to try some intarsia knitting, since I prefer knitting over needlepoint


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

tulip2 said:


> I have sure learned a lot from all of you! I am looking at this heirloom piece with different eyes, want to find a place for it, but don't have a small round table. I'm also going to try some intarsia knitting, since I prefer knitting over needlepoint


It looks to me like it could be a centrepiece for a larger table so maybe you can use it, even on a large square or rectangular table.
Maybe it would frame up nicely to hang on the wall, if it's not too large.....
It looks immaculate.....
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is lovely, no matter what you call it. If you can’t find a table for it, you could have it framed, or hung with rods. There is no law that says you have to put it on a round table, it would look good on any kind of table.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

It's totally round, might be a bit hard to hang on rods, I'm going to have give this some serious thought!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tulip2 said:


> I have sure learned a lot from all of you! I am looking at this heirloom piece with different eyes, want to find a place for it, but don't have a small round table. I'm also going to try some intarsia knitting, since I prefer knitting over needlepoint


Frame it for hanging on a wall?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tulip2 said:


> It's totally round, might be a bit hard to hang on rods, I'm going to have give this some serious thought!


Tacked on to a muslin stretched in a wooden embroidery hoop? It will look like it's still being worked on.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

It's knit. Intarsia.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I looked up the intarsia, the back doesn't match up to the definition of intarsia, more like the tent stitch.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it's needlepoint.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

It's needlepoint.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful you are lucky to have such a beautiful piece from your mum


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> It's needlepoint.


Yup, it is needlepoint. Did a ton of it in my lifetime! This was done by someone who knew what they ere doing and did it well.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

It looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

I enlarged both photos and definitely think it's knitted.


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

Needlepoint....


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

I would say that it is a beautiful piece of needlepoint.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Whatever it is it looks beautiful.


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

It's beautifuly made but it's a mystery to me the front does look like knitting and the back looks like tapestry.
I do know it's definitely not machine knitted as I used to do lots of knitting machine work for designers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it's needlepoint.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

knityknot said:


> It's beautifuly made but it's a mystery to me the front does look like knitting and the back looks like tapestry.
> I do know it's definitely not machine knitted as I used to do lots of knitting machine work for designers.


The reason it looks like knitting is because it is stitched with a sort of herringbone effect....one row of stitches lean to the left and the row below leans to the right etc.....makes a V effect which looks like a Knit stitch.....
Shows up best on the back of the work because it is photographed on a different angle.....
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

CindyWal said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me.


Ditto... For sure it is needlepoint.


----------



## nannaval (Apr 6, 2018)

Definitely grospoint. Your mum was a committed stitcher,it must have taken hours to make


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I think its very very neat needle point, it's lovely.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty sure it's needlepoint.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

It is tapestry, needlepoint or crosstitch.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

It's what I know as tapestry, sold a lot & did quite a bit back in the day! Also known as needlepoint, I believe!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Needlepoint and very pretty.


----------



## marybt (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks very much needlepoint from the back, beautiful work.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks like tapestry to me.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like needlepoint to me


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

My vote goes with needlepoint.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I was going to vote with needlepoint, then I looked more closely at the front.... and those look like knit stitches. My suggestion would be to see if it “gives” at all. Needlepoint won’t stretch, knitting will.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> It's needlepoint.


Looks like needlepoint to me too. She did a beautiful job. Something to really treasure. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

phyllisab said:


> It's needlepoint.


I agree


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


I think it's needlepoint also.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Whatever....it is a master piece.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


My first guess, too. Embroidered on mesh...could use large yarn and mesh, or any size.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

That is a mystery for sure. I do all kinds of needle-work. All kinds. The front definitely looks like it is for sure knitted. The back in some sections definitely looks like needlepoint. maybe she just used a variety of different methods. But the whole front photo is definitely knitted. I don't know where the back area is that you photoed. It IS needle point in one section. Beats me! Your mom was very very talented. I give her credit for being innovative and imaginary. Looks like the apple didn't fall far from the tree. Good for you. Its nice to have talented interested parents in other things except mundane living. Thank you for your view. It really is interesting!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

barbaralbb2119 said:


> I was going to vote with needlepoint, then I looked more closely at the front.... and those look like knit stitches. My suggestion would be to see if it "gives" at all. Needlepoint won't stretch, knitting will.


Very good point!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

To me it looks like needlepoint.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks needlepoint to me.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

What about a latch hook rug, they were popular in the '70's .


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Whatever it is, it's a work of art! :sm24:


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Commenting again on further observation. Wow she was talented!!!!!! It looks like on the front photo that it is knitted, but it also looks like she embellished her knitting with stitches over the knitting and outlining parts of her work. What a visionary she was. I just love looking at this and trying to figure out how she did what she did. Every stitch she used was perfect. Are there any more examples of her work that you possess? That work is almost museum quality. How wonderful to have had such a talented momma. Sad part is, that it just has gone unrecognized until you ran across this example. This is fascinating for sure. Again thank you. It is always interesting to see how people express their talent and vision.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

A rug can be a mat for the floor or another word for an afghan.


peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

:sm24:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


It could be a rug, tufted, like a Persian or Turkish rug. It is not knitting or crochet. A rug like this is very labor-intensive
and sometimes made by child labor, or in former times by women for their "hope chests"; that's not a Persian or Turkish 
term, of course, English.

Once one gets interested in textiles, there is no end to the exploration and learning!


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

This is definitely beautifully done needlepoint.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

taborhills said:


> It could be a rug, tufted, like a Persian or Turkish rug. It is not knitting or crochet. A rug like this is very labor-intensive
> and sometimes made by child labor, or in former times by women for their "hope chests"; that's not a Persian or Turkish
> term, of course, English.
> 
> Once one gets interested in textiles, there is no end to the exploration and learning!


 :sm24:


----------



## Goldie211 (Oct 27, 2016)

it looks like knitting but in a V shap stitch to look like knitting 
she is very talented


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

A beautiful piece of needlepoint.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tulip2 said:


> Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


Thanks for the memories ))
It has been many, many years since I've done this kind of needlepoint work, I should find myself a pattern and do some again....
Anyway, the technique is called "Kelim" - Lots of examples here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=kelim+stitch&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC2oqG1aXaAhUDBnwKHWidA5QQsAQIKA&biw=1280&bih=556


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sorry, no time to read all the replies, somapologies if someone has got there before me, but could this be Kalem Stitch!


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I vote for needlepoint. you can see the canvas between the stitches.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

EstherOne said:


> Thanks for the memories ))
> It has been many, many years since I've done this kind of needlepoint work, I should find myself a pattern and do some again....
> Anyway, the technique is called "Kelim" - Lots of examples here:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kelim+stitch&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC2oqG1aXaAhUDBnwKHWidA5QQsAQIKA&biw=1280&bih=556


Thank you thank you thank you!!!! I was certain that there was many methods of needlework in that sample. I especially saw that there was stitchery over the work to define and make it more beautiful. Lovely, tedious, and impressive work for sure. I am interested in this, but have just too many other busy hand/mind endeavors to pursue this. It is certainly worthy, and would be a pleasure to learn.

Again, Thank you for your knowledge. It really helps me know different needlework methods that are worth while. I was fascinated with this work and really did want to understand what it is. It is so wonderful on this site to hear from such knowledgeable people. I take my hat off to you!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Needlepoint is one of my favourite crafts and that is what your piece looks like to me.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Canvas stitch embroidery, the family to which needlepoint also belongs.

The look on the front is similar to knitting, but it's formed very differently. It's a shorter form of Encroaching Interlocking Gobelin, done mirrored so that left leaning and right leaning columns align stitch for stitch, giving the appearance of knitting. I've seen this technique also called Kalem knitting stitch:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/97460779419139855/


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

Joyce Ostle said:


> I enlarged both photos and definitely think it's knitted.


I did the same, and came to the same conclusion. I was sure it was needlepoint before that.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

EstherOne said:


> Thanks for the memories ))
> It has been many, many years since I've done this kind of needlepoint work, I should find myself a pattern and do some again....
> Anyway, the technique is called "Kelim" - Lots of examples here:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kelim+stitch&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC2oqG1aXaAhUDBnwKHWidA5QQsAQIKA&biw=1280&bih=556


Thank you so much for your input. I was really really interested in that beautiful piece of work. I know you are proud of your momma, and I love it that you followed in her footsteps. Good on ya!

Again thank you! I really wanted to know what that was! :sm24:


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

The way the back looks it is needlepoint. Its beautiful.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

From the back view it looks like needlepoint. But in the frontal view the white looks like stockinette. What ever it is it is beautifully done.


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Needlepoint


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Tapestry.... beautifully done what is it?


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Could it be tapestry?


----------



## Batyah (Jul 22, 2015)

This is needlepoint.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Did some research and found this! It is embroidery but using this stitch to create the look of a knitted stitch.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

This is needlepoint. It is done on a soft canvas mesh. I used to do this years ago.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Did some research and found this! It is embroidery but using this stitch to create the look of a knitted stitch.


It is called needlepoint when it is done on a soft canvas mesh.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

phyllisab said:


> It's needlepoint.


That's my opinion as well. My Mom did a lot of it.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

I also think needlepoint.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! That is some incredible workmanship! Looks like intarsia to me.


----------



## grandpatty (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! I'm so glad you found this and will (I HOPE!) use it. My guess (because of the visible canvas grid) is needlepoint. Whatever it is, it's gorgeous. You're a lucky lady to have it.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## macgranny (Jan 22, 2018)

I think its needlepoint. You can see the underlying web if you look very closely. It's a wonderful piece, you mother was extremely talented. I don't recognize the stitches however.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Some years ago, my husband saw a needlepoint pattern for a church kneeler. I said I didn't have the time to learn. The lady in the shop suggested he learn himself. after thinking about it for a while, he went back and bought a beginners book and set in to learn the various stitches. His first piece from the book, was a pin cushion, which I use for my sewing up needles. He made the kneeler and two beautiful pictures from Ehrman charts, adapted from a medieval French book of hours. The pictures depicted people working in the fields, 'The Harvesters' and 'The Reapers'. He made them for his parents' 50th and 60th wedding anniversary. We have inherited them. They now hang on our living room walls. I'm so proud of him. I always meant to learn myself but still haven't got round to it. Your Mother's work is beautiful. What a treasure to have. :sm02:


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

It looks like needlepoint. Look closely at the back. It looks like there is a canvas she worked over. It's beautiful.


----------



## likewatercolor (Jul 31, 2017)

It is needlepoint, done on a canvas. I've done these years ago.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like very well done intarsia knitting.


.
My thinking too


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

Needlepoint. Your mother did beautiful work. Treasure it


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

First impression is needlepoint.


----------



## PennySense (Dec 28, 2016)

Incredible workmanship.

The back does look like needlepoint. I have done a fair amount of needlepoint, and the back looks much more like needlepoint than any form of knitting.

I found an example of how to "knit" on needlepoint canvas (https://www.thespruce.com/straight-knitting-stitch-on-needlepoint-canvas-2479730) and I think this is it.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

Cross-stitch needlepoint


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just noticed this...this morning as I put my cover-up on my coaster, which my mother made also, that she used a similar stitch much like the stitch in the piece I already posted, here it is


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like needlepoint on canvas to me.


----------



## eileenmp (Sep 2, 2014)

I think that this is needlepoint.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

It is a tapestry, done in needlepoint


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I also think it is needlepoint
K


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Like so many long threads this grew confusing because so many of the later posters did not read the thread. But the good news for the original poster - and the rest of us - is the mystery was solved rather early on.


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Looks like a beautiful piece of needlepoint.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


My mother did needlepoint. I have a piano bench cover and several framed pieces of her work. You're right, it's needlepoint :~).


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Needlepoint usually has one strand of yarn going diagonally. This looks to me like it's cross stitch, although I've never seen cross stitch done with such heavy yarn.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Almost surely needlepoint.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I first thought needlepoint due to the complexity of the design and the denseness of the stitches, then I enlarged the photo of the front and it became apparent that it is knit…you can see the typical "V" of the front of a knit stitch with the bars between . I feel confident saying it is an amazing example of knitting.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice - it looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely needlepoint and very well done, I might add.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Loistec said:


> I would guess needlepoint. I can see the web through the stitches on the back. Beautiful work!


I agree. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Beautifully done piece of needlepoint.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I first thought needlepoint due to the complexity of the design and the denseness of the stitches, then I enlarged the photo of the front and it became apparent that it is knit…you can see the typical "V" of the front of a knit stitch with the bars between . I feel confident saying it is an amazing example of knitting.


Nope. It definitely is not knitting. I have done both this kind of needle point (called Kelim work) and knitting.
If you look at the pictures again, pay attention to the one of the back of the work: the canvas this needle point is worked on, can be clearly seen. There is no knitting that has a back looking like this.

Regardless how you see it, though, it is an amazing (and fascinating) piece of work. I sometimes wish I still had the pieces I made, but I gave a lot of my things away when I migrated from Europe to Canada.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree!


peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> Nope. It definitely is not knitting. I have done both this kind of needle point (called Kelim work) and knitting.
> If you look at the pictures again, pay attention to the one of the back of the work: the canvas this needle point is worked on, can be clearly seen. There is no knitting that has a back looking like this.
> 
> Regardless how you see it, though, it is an amazing (and fascinating) piece of work. I sometimes wish I still had the pieces I made, but I gave a lot of my things away when I migrated from Europe to Canada.


I stand corrected! An enlarged view of the back does indeed reveal the canvas/mesh that is the base for needlepoint.
I just Googled "Kelim Stitch Instructions" and indeed from the front the stitches appear as a "V" so it looks very much like the front of a typical knit stitch.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

hilltopper said:


> Like so many long threads this grew confusing because so many of the later posters did not read the thread. But the good news for the original poster - and the rest of us - is the mystery was solved rather early on.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought needle point too.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

EstherOne said:


> Thanks for the memories ))
> It has been many, many years since I've done this kind of needlepoint work, I should find myself a pattern and do some again....
> Anyway, the technique is called "Kelim" - Lots of examples here:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=kelim+stitch&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjC2oqG1aXaAhUDBnwKHWidA5QQsAQIKA&biw=1280&bih=556


thanks for that link. those examples are amazing. So was OP's mom' work.


----------



## CALLI (Jun 23, 2013)

tulip2 said:


> Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


Definitely needlepoint, absolutely beautiful.
get it framed by a reputable framer.
A lovely legacy to pass down.


----------



## knittingnook (Feb 19, 2017)

Definitely looks like needlepoint............can you see canvas at all?


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

It looks like needlepoint


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

My mom needlepointed and taught me as a child, because i asked her to show me how, not that she forced it on me lol. She always said the back of the project should be as neat as the front of the project.

Your mom did the same.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I, too, think it is needlepoint....


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

needlepoint


----------



## sunshine2456 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's needlepoint.


----------



## sunshine2456 (Nov 18, 2011)

It's needlepoint


----------



## rosemarie potts (Jun 5, 2015)

looks like needle point to me


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Looks like needlepoint or needlepunch embroidery.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am the original poster and it might help to know that my mother lived in Europe at the time she made this piece where some of the techniques described in this post were done. She also hooked a very large complicated wall hanging which I believe took several years to finish. It has been so much fun to share in this post, I really have appreciated all the comments and links!


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like needlepoint tonme.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Pay attention everyone please. It is NOT needlepoint. The originator or this piece identified it. I suggest everyone read her words.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

tulip2 said:


> I am the original poster and it might help to know that my mother lived in Europe at the time she made this piece where some of the techniques described in this post were done. She also hooked a very large complicated wall hanging which I believe took several years to finish. It has been so much fun to share in this post, I really have appreciated all the comments and links!


So have we. Its kind of funny that so many don't bother to read the solution you presented. Funny!


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I agree needlepoint and expertly done~ what a treasure!


----------



## Joan Frances (May 13, 2016)

I think it might be Tunisian crochet.


----------



## Old Norsk (Feb 10, 2018)

Needlepoint is my guess


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

tulip2 said:


> Recently I was doing some cleaning and found this . I had totally forgotten about it, I just know My mother made it. I dead always assumed it was knitted, but then, looking more closely(now that I am knitting Ã°ÂÂÂ); it doesnÃ¢ÂÂt like like knitting, especially in the back. I am puzzled and thought I would run it by you KPÃ¢ÂÂers to see if anyone recognized this technique or whatever it is.....?


What Beautiful needlepoint :sm24:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Tapestry.


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

AMadknitter said:


> It is a variety of needle point stitches. I did many pieces of needle work in the past until I decided I really preferred to concentrate on knitting.


Same here. You can recognize it from the back. I couldn't see the bottom picture well enough (wish we could include large pics that can be expanded to view closeup).


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like needlepoint to me.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree about it being a form of needlepoint. Looking at the back you can see where some of the colours have been finished off. The white area looks a little like cross stitch to me. It is beautiful and well worth keeping and displaying. x


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My thought too.


----------



## Dixie Diane (Feb 26, 2017)

My aunt did something like that and she said it was crewel embroidery.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've done a lot of crewel embroidery in my day but to me, if anything I would say tapestry or special stitch on canvas.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It's beautiful....hope you find the answer.


----------



## maryfrances40 (Jan 7, 2018)

It looks like needlepoint to me, especially looking at the back. There is a needlepoint stitch called "knitting stitch". I believe it is hand done and not machine done. I echo the others which asked what it was used for. That would help me answer your question.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

My mother used that piece as a tablecloth, is that what you meant what it was being used for?


----------



## maryfrances40 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, that is the answer that I was looking for. It is most likely needlepoint.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

It looks like knitting on the front but needlepoint on the back. I’ve got no clue.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

It's a beautiful piece, you are lucky to have some of your mum's Beautiful work


----------



## Clackit (Jun 25, 2017)

This looks like the back of my husband's needlepoint and it looks like the needlepoint mesh, so I go with needlepoint.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

bokemom said:


> It beautiful, I can see why you're confused, the back looks like needlepoint but the front does look knitted. Whoever made it, they were a master.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no idea where my mother obtaine the pattern for this piece. She used to get knitting patterns from Europe, she probably made this Sometime during the 1970's. I agree, she truly was a master at what she did.


----------



## solshine (Nov 30, 2016)

I had a bunch of books. They look like Swedish or Norwegian or maybe Dutch. Check out online. Did you know the library of Congress (USA) has a copy of all books. Or that is what one of my teachers in HS told us. You can access them. Can't remember how. This year is our 50th reunion!


----------



## vtheok (Nov 11, 2014)

It is an excellent piece of needlepoint. Treasure it and use it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

it looks like needlepoint to me

it is very pretty


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

solshine said:


> I had a bunch of books. They look like Swedish or Norwegian or maybe Dutch. Check out online. Did you know the library of Congress (USA) has a copy of all books. Or that is what one of my teachers in HS told us. You can access them. Can't remember how. This year is our 50th reunion!


Kelim patterns were definitely published in one the Dutch "ladies' handwork" magazines. I still have mine, dating back to 40-50 years ago. Unfortunately, I have no index for the lot, or even an annual index, but this afternoon, I'll flip through some of them, if I find one, I'll let you know. 
My Dad worked for the company that did the photographic work for these magazines, and was given one every month. 
Bonus for my Mom and myself, not so much for my Dad


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I am wondering what to look for in patterns on line to find something similar to my mother's piece.....it might have been a Dutch pattern, as she was Dutch and ....it was many years ago. Library of Congress is a great suggestion but what would be the category?


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

That might just be it, since my mother was from the Netherlands!


----------



## Donna Hi (Mar 10, 2018)

I am wondering how stiff it is because needlepoint would mean a canvas of sorts different than knitted work. My thinking is that the back looks like needlepoint. But I am thinking that for a definitive answer if you you have a store that sells antiques or even a museum who knows textiles would perhaps be able to nail it down. I am very curious to hear the answer. 
Beautiful work, thank you.
Good luck in your hunt to find an answer.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

tulip2 said:


> I am wondering what to look for in patterns on line to find something similar to my mother's piece.....it might have been a Dutch pattern, as she was Dutch and ....it was many years ago. Library of Congress is a great suggestion but what would be the category?


There are books available to purchase:
https://www.amazon.com/Kilim-Designs-Needlepoint-Projects-Traditional/dp/0706377273
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/161091581/kelim-canvas-work-pattern-book-by-gayna
https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&cm_sp=SearchF-_-home-_-Results&an=&tn=&kn=Kelim+work&isbn=

Your mother being Dutch, can you read the language? 
Any patterns for this technique I might still have, will be in that language.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Needlepoint.


----------



## Plays with Fibers (Nov 30, 2015)

Doing a quick read while waiting to board a plane so not enough time to scroll through all the previous pages. See if you can find an expert in needlepoint and embroidery in your area. The members in these groups generally have many years of expertise in embroidery and related needlework. Checked your profile, it says Idaho. 
Embroiderers Guild of America has two chapters in Idaho.
http://rmrega.org/idaho-chapters/western-idaho-chapter/

American Needlepoint Guild. The map says there is a chapter in Meridian. But it won't give me more information. 
https://www.needlepoint.org/


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I can still read Dutch, I sent you a pm, did u get it?


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks to the many suggestions in these posts, I was able to find the Kelim stitch on Pinterest. It looks very much like the initial pic I posted on page 1, take a look!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


It looks like needlepoint to me too!


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

In the above pic it might be, but on the initial pic on page 1, the one my mother did, it was a table cover.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> It looks like needlepoint to me, and perfectly done. What is it, a rug?


Yes, I would say it was needlepoint.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The front looks like it is knitted, but I don't know for sure. How ever the piece was made it is very beautiful and very well done. :sm24:


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

It's definitely needlepoint.


----------



## debruchty (Oct 22, 2017)

it is rug hooking. I just saw an example at my Aunt's house this weekend. Just not the hook loop kind they sold kits for the past few years. I was at her house to learn toothbrush rug making and i asked about it. Her example was very old and quite dirty on top, but the bottom was so bright and beautiful.. I plan to look into this art when i get home again from vacation


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

The stitch is called "Kalem"
I had to search on line. I didn't know the name but remember it from when I did any last needlework/embroidery about 40 years ago.
I knitted sweaters on the machine and used this stitch to put stars on the sweater.
I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

debruchty said:


> it is rug hooking. I just saw an example at my Aunt's house this weekend. Just not the hook loop kind they sold kits for the past few years. I was at her house to learn toothbrush rug making and i asked about it. Her example was very old and quite dirty on top, but the bottom was so bright and beautiful.. I plan to look into this art when i get home again from vacation


Sorry, debruchty, it is decidedly NOT rug hooking. It is a form of needlepoint, called Kelim.
I've also seen it spelled as Kalem, and even Kilim (although the latter seems a bit different).


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

looking at this, I think I need to learn needlepoint


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

eneira12 said:


> looking at this, I think I need to learn needlepoint


Start with a smallish piece. If possible, get someone to help you (or at least give you some advice) when buying the materials. Take your time getting the stitches even. Keep an eye on your thread - sometimes it wants to twist tighter, or untwist from where it was when you started. Be patient.
Do all that, and your first piece will be great. Be very careful, especially if you also knit, crochet, sew, etc., because needlepoint can be very addictive and there is no known medication to cure that addiction


----------

